# GAME THREAD: 11/26 Pacers vs. Bobcats



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

VS.










Pacers vs. Charlotte
8:00, Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV: FSN* RADIO: WIBC-1070 AM

PACERS:






































BOBCATS:







































SCOUTING REPORT

When the Pacers face the expansion Charlotte Bobcats for the first time Friday night in Conseco Fieldhouse, a substantial portion of their defensive focus will be on their former backup center. A first-round pick of the Pacers (No. 27 overall) in 2000, Primoz Brezec spent three nondescript seasons on the Indiana bench before being chosen by Charlotte in the expansion draft and responding with a breakout season.

He's averaging 13.4 points and 7.0 rebounds per game and shooting .476 from the field. In three seasons with the Pacers, Brezec totaled 133 points and 66 rebounds in 62 games. In one month with the Bobcats, he has more than doubled those career totals with 134 points and 70 rebounds.

"Primoz is a good player. We know that," said Coach Rick Carlisle. "He's done well down there with the opportunity he's been given. He's got a lot of skill, he's a hard-playing guy and he's a great kid. In a way, you're really happy for him that he's gotten the opportunity. On the other hand, he's going to be another guy like Al (Harrington) coming in here that'll really want to do well."

Though the Bobcats are just 2-8, they've been quite impressive in their last two games, both against Detroit. After pushing the Pistons to double-overtime before losing 117-116 on Nov. 21, they came back to beat the Pistons 91-89 on Nov. 23. Charlotte thus became first expansion team to defeat the reigning NBA champion since the 1970-71 season when Buffalo and Portland both defeated the Knicks.

The Pacers are coming off an inspiring but draining 106-102 victory over Minnesota on Thursday night that improved their record to 9-3 overall, 2-1 since the suspensions.

WHO'S HOT

Austin Croshere has made 20-of-22 free throws in the last two games. ... Fred Jones has averaged 21.3 points in the last three. ... James Jones has averaged 15.7 points and 9.3 rebounds while going 10-of-16 from the 3-point line in the last three. ... Scot Pollard has totaled 25 points in the last two. ... Jamaal Tinsley has averaged 24.5 points, 10.0 assists, 5.5 rebounds and 4.5 steals in the last two. ... Keith Bogans has averaged 15.4 points in five games since joining the Bobcats in a trade from Orlando. ... Charlotte is the only NBA team with six players averaging double-figures scoring. ... Brevin Knight had 19 assists against the Pistons, an NBA season-high. ... Knight ranks second in the NBA at 9.8 assists per game. ... Eddie House ranks third in steals at 2.3. ... the Bobcats rank fourth in the league in offensive reobunds (14.0 per game).
WHO'S NOT
Charlotte is last in the NBA in points allowed (101.8) and is 24th in turnovers (16.9).

KEY MATCHUP

Rebounding - Charlotte has lived on the offensive glass, with Brezec, Okafor and lively small forward Gerald Wallace combining for more than nine offensive rebounds per game. The Pacers can ill afford to yield extra opportunities to anyone, so the entire team must concentrate on controlling the defensive board and limiting the Bobcats' second chances.

INJURIES

Pacers - G Fred Jones (knee) and C David Harrison (back) are probable; G Reggie Miller (hand), C Jeff Foster (hip) and F Jonathan Bender (knee) are on the injured list; F Ron Artest, G-F Stephen Jackson, F Jermaine O'Neal and G Anthony Johnson are on the suspended list.

Bobcats - F Theron Smith (knee), G/F Bernard Robinson (knee) and F Tamar Slay (foot) are on the injured list. 

Pacers.com Exclusive Preview


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Blowout

Pacers: 105
Bobcats: 80

We play very unselfish ball.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I hope that our guys can go out there tonight and show the same fire they've been showing. I hope they still look at themselves as underdogs tonight against the Bobcats, because we definitely cannot underestimate them. 


I have a feeling Freddie is really going to step it up tonight.


Pacers 100
Bobcats 90


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm not gonna start predicting for the Pacers now and have us lose:

'Cats: 90
Pacers: 84


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 107
Bobcats 92


----------



## artestinsley (Nov 16, 2004)

Is this the prediction thread? Anyway I think the score will be Pacers 88-83 Bobcats.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>artestinsley</b>!
> Is this the prediction thread? Anyway I think the score will be Pacers 88-83 Bobcats.


Yes it is.
I like to call it the game thread.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 101

Cats- 92


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Bobcats up early.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

14-6 Bobcats
We haven't started off to good


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Haha, Tinsley shook someone so badly that they gave him a techical!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I've been watching most of the game and the refs aren't calling any fouls. Besides that, Bobcats defense is great; they always get in front of our passes and steal them.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere for 3!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Brezec hits a J, JJ misses a 3, poked away from Harrison.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Brezec gets a Technical. He's angry at the team that left him on the Bobcats. 

Tinsley bricks a 3.

Tinsley strips it, Croshere gets it. Croshere badly misses a 3.

47-45 Bobcats

David Harrison with a good block.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley strips it, we lose it. Pollard's hurt his back again. This is going to really hurt us.

What's up with this Bobcat defense?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jones with an awesome layup. He'll drive in and if he doesn't dunk it, he'll lay it up.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie hits!

49-48 Indy

Jamal Sampson hits a turnaround J.

Tinsley misses a 3.

Tinsley gets a nice rebound under Sampson.

Freddie for 2! When did he get so good?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Sampson hits another shot.

Harrison misses again.

Gerald Wallace misses a layup. Harrison fumbles it out of bounds.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

In bounds pass to Okafor for a jam.

Timeout Indy


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere fouled. It takes the refs a while to call it. 

54-53 Bobcats


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Melvin Ely called for a Technical, Croshere hits.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Kapono hits a layup, Tinsley fouled.

It seems like we're fouled every play, is that just my bias?

Brevin Knight fouls Tinsley.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We have a Brezec fan! Someone in the front row has a Welcome Home Brezec sign.

Tinsley gets the offensive rebound, Gill misses, Tinsley steals it, Gill hits. Kapono hits.

59-57 Bobcats

Britten Johnsen really sucks. He won't shoot and when he does he badly misses.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Kapono hits a J. Shot clock violation on Indy.

61-57 at the end of 3. We need a huge momentum shift.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Harrison turns it over again. Eddie House throws the ball over the glass, our announcers are laughing at him and making fun of him. Go Quinn!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie hits a J, so does Okafor.

Croshere draws a foul and hits. It seems like he'll have a good game 2 out of every 3.

67-65 Indy


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

This is how you get the rebound, make 3 Pacers get it. Harrison called for an offensive foul, he couldn't knock down Earl Boykins.

Jason Hart hits a J.

Why are we taking dumb threes, Croshere?

3 second violation on the Bobcats.

69-65 with 7:03 left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers turn the ball over. Foul on Eddie Gill.

HARRISON WITH A BLOCK! And we turn it over, 19 so far.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

What the ****? We just run up and take a 3. We have to realize that this is a team game and not an iso one.

74-68 Bobcats 2:44 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie with a nice reverse layup.

74-70

Freddie gets and runs. He hits it and 1!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

C'mon Pacers. Tie this mofo up.

Edit: Yes, tie game. I love this team.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie misses the FT and Tinsley tips it in. 

TIE GAME!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Okafor called for a foul.

Pacers score 6 points in the last 28 seconds. 

Freddie hits 1, and the other.

76-74 Indy

Brevin Knight hits a nice floater.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

James Jones called for a foul.

1:07 left

Kapono misses, Croshere rebounds. Timeout

49.6 seconds left


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Indiana needs a big bucket. Who's gonna deliver?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We're really going small, Freddie's playing the 3.

Freddie fouled.

He hits one, and teh other.

40.9 left, Bobcat ball, 78-76 Indy.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> C'mon Pacers. Tie this mofo up.
> 
> Edit: Yes, tie game. I love this team.


Me too


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Need a big miss from Charlotte.

Freddie with 2 clutch free throws


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster hoping to come back by Dec. 7th.

FREDDIE WITH AN AMAZING BLOCK!

Out of bounds Bobcats.

30.3 seconds left.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DJMD</b>!
> Indiana needs a big bucket. Who's gonna deliver?


Croshere


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley hits a layup. Quinn Buckner with an emphatic YES!


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> C'mon Pacers. Tie this mofo up.
> 
> Edit: Yes, tie game. I love this team.


I agree as well. Man the pacers are really playing a great game even though the slept on the bobcats like most teams do. It is just amazing to do the things they are doing without their stars. I hope they dont tire out and Foster can come in and provide some much needed help.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

80-77 with 5 seconds left.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tinsley and Fred Jones stepping up yet again. Damn.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere fouled.

He hits 2.

Bogans misses.

Indy wins!


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

I think the incident, that happend is showing how great Freddie Jones is. Not sure where he was drafted at but obviously it was a late 1st round pick. This guy is playing great.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arcade_rida</b>!
> I think the incident, which happendis showing how great Freddie Jones is. Not sure where he was drafted at but obviously it was a late 1st round pick. This guy is playing great.


He was 13th I think.


----------



## artestinsley (Nov 16, 2004)

What a thriller! Now we'll start our tough Western journey with a full bag!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> He was 13th I think.


14th. Remember the Pacers were the 8th seed in 2002 (lost to the Nets). Everyone thought it was a reach pick, but I knew otherwise. I still have his games on tape from the tournament.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Final Score: 82-77* 

Freddie's dunk gets Play of the Game

Bird Fan: 26

Stephen Jackson: 31

PacersguyUSA: 15, but DQ'd

Pacers Fan: 30

artestinsley: 12

rock747: 34

Winner: artestinsley


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Yea pretty close.. he was drafted 14th but my o my is he playing well. I am happy for him, he finally got his chance.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Fred Jones is basically Wade of the Pacers.


----------



## artestinsley (Nov 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> *Final Score: 82-77*
> 
> Freddie's dunk gets Play of the Game
> ...


Woohoo, I'm the winner. Do you mind explain the rules to me? Why I win with the fewest points?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>artestinsley</b>!
> 
> 
> Woohoo, I'm the winner. Do you mind explain the rules to me? Why I win with the fewest points?


Basically, it's the closest to both team's scores added up wins. 

Example:

Pacers win a game 100-85

You guessed the Pacer's win 90-89

You take the biggest number minus the smallest number.

100-90= 10

89-85=4

10+4=14

Your score would be a 14.


----------



## artestinsley (Nov 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Basically, it's the closest to both team's scores added up wins.
> ...


Yeah, sounds reasonable. Cheers!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>artestinsley</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, sounds reasonable. Cheers!


Congrats


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Statistics* 

Freddie- 23/3/2/2
Tinsley- 16/8/5/1
Croshere- 23/12/1/3/2
JJ- 5/2
Pollard- 4/4/1

Harrison- 3/6/2 4 blocks
Gill- 6/1/2
Johnsen- 2/3
Fowlkes- 0

Okafor- 19/11/1/1/2
Wallace- 6/10/1 *6 blocks*
Brezec- 8/1/2/1/1

Fast Break Points:

Pacers- 11 Bobcats- 18

Points in the Paint:

Pacers- 36 Bobcats- 24

Biggest Lead:

Pacers- 5 Bobcats- 17

5 Lead Changes

3 Times Tied

Ely, Brezec, Tinsley, and Carlisle all got Technicals.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Indy is staying at the top


----------



## HippieHair33 (Jul 16, 2004)

teams are taking the pacers too lightly...

i think the only reason that charlotte almost pulled off a win is their mentallity. they came into the game saying, "hey, we could win this one", instead of saying "this will be an easy win, indy's become a pushover."

i didnt get to see the game, how was the freddie dunk?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HippieHair33</b>!
> teams are taking the pacers too lightly...
> 
> i think the only reason that charlotte almost pulled off a win is their mentallity. they came into the game saying, "hey, we could win this one", instead of saying "this will be an easy win, indy's become a pushover."
> ...


He barely got up to dunk it because he was expecting a foul, but it was really fast and hard. What made it even better was that it was on a fast break with an assist from Jamaal Tinsley. Freddie was really attacking the rim that game.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

This begs to be an avatar or an "OWNDED" picture:


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> This begs to be an avatar or an "OWNDED" picture:




I came so close to posting that pic in here today too. It is quite the piece of art.


----------

